# Civil Service Acting up



## Tomjim (8 Apr 2012)

I am acting up " doing higher duties" for over 3 years now. The post which I am acting in is a substantive post AFAIK.

Anyone know if I can claim this post at this stage or if I have any rights built up to retain the allowance/post on a long term basis?


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2012)

What dows your union say?


----------



## rosen (25 Apr 2012)

Hey TomJim,

I was in a similar position a while ago in that I was acting up for a while with no definate time scale put upon the acting up period. Employer was in no rush to make a decision on whether to interview for the job or to just leave me acting up. I contacted my union (begins with an 'I' and ends with a 'T') about it who were pretty useless I must say. 
I ended up giving my employer an ultimatum (told them I would do it for three more months and no longer without a decision being made) as I was sick of doing two jobs, they relented and held a competition for it. Thankfully I got the job but was all too aware that my bluff might have backlashed on me i.e. someone else might have got the job and I would have to go back to the lower paid job, but I had had enough so it was a risk I was willing to take.
Bottom line is I don't think there is a timeline they have to follow before you just get the job. I would contact your union - keep a paper trail - to verify this (if they can!!) and then talk to your manager or the most senior person you can about options. After that you will be in a better position to make a decision. 
Good luck
Rosen


----------



## Complainer (29 Apr 2012)

rosen said:


> Hey TomJim,
> 
> I was in a similar position a while ago in that I was acting up for a while with no definate time scale put upon the acting up period. Employer was in no rush to make a decision on whether to interview for the job or to just leave me acting up. I contacted my union (begins with an 'I' and ends with a 'T') about it who were pretty useless I must say.
> I ended up giving my employer an ultimatum (told them I would do it for three more months and no longer without a decision being made) as I was sick of doing two jobs, they relented and held a competition for it. Thankfully I got the job but was all too aware that my bluff might have backlashed on me i.e. someone else might have got the job and I would have to go back to the lower paid job, but I had had enough so it was a risk I was willing to take.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Are you in Civil Service, or an agency?


----------



## Tomjim (27 Jul 2012)

civil service

anyone know of a solictor who would specialise in this type of work

my union PSEU did not want to know, so I need to source the info myself


----------



## Leper (29 Jul 2012)

Some Public Service employees believe that if they have been acting in a higher post for three years continuously it is automatically theirs for substantive appointment. This is a myth that has gathered momentum. 

1. Substantive posts must be advertised for competition. 
2. If you have been acting on the max of the scale for years do not assume that you qualify for the Long Service Increment (of the acting grade) because you do not qualify.

Unions are not interested in this type of query either. You have been acting and receiving payments for working on higher duty. I would think that unions are more interested in other scenarios.


----------

